# Video - Best Screwdriver Set? Craftsman, Milwaukee, Wera, Wiha, Klein Tools, Felo, PB Swiss, Tekton



## PeterT (Oct 3, 2021)

Just so happen I was in the market to replace some 'paint can openers'.


----------



## Janger (Oct 3, 2021)

Love that guy and he speaks quickly! Nice so Pete which do you want?


----------



## Tom O (Oct 3, 2021)

I don’t know I’ve never cut off a screwdriver tip to use like that I also don’t think I could hit that many beats per minute!  Being 69 in 2 months I’m positive I’d miss a few beats.


----------



## Janger (Oct 3, 2021)

Milwaukee 6 pack is $50 in Canada at HD. Wera 6 set is on sale at KMS for $52 reg $68.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 3, 2021)

I'm turning into a Wera snob. I bought some Wera Philips to replace some oldies. They are a pleasure to use, just feel like a tool vs. some piece of recycled tuna can. I'm also developing a bit of carpal in my hand & I find skinny handles aggravate things when I have to grip hard. Wera's have a very nice handle. I was interested in the Milwaukee test because some of my drive tools seem pretty decent, others are so-so. I think they mix & match suppliers depending on the tool.

KMS & Amazon & tool stores have Wera set sales but I find they always package them in 3 of these & 2 of those. Whereas I wanted a progressive set of just one kind & I don't care about a rack or pouch. Turns out Travers Canada has a pretty good selection. For blade style I opted for 378B series. They are a few $ less (bit less specialized) & the shank length was a bit shorter than other series. I have not ordered from Travers in a long time but shipping came to 24$ via UPS CAN. Not sure if their flat fee has crept up over time or because (I suspect) sourced from USA as they say 'ship direct'. But anyways my rag-tag band of Craftsman  & Crappy Tires lasted me30 years, hopefully thee will be the last ones I buy & my wife can use them to secure the coffin screws when the time comes. Wait - I guess I should checked out Robertson's too LoL.
https://www.traverscanada.com/category/slotted-screwdrivers?brand_123[0]=WERA

Other places +/- sales & shipping et (Canuck took forever on may order last year but I'm not sure if was my order or Covid)
https://onlinesupply.ca/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=wera
https://canucktools.ca/
https://www.elitetools.ca/en/brand/wera/


----------



## Crankit (Oct 3, 2021)

Should have tried Vessel Impacta screwdrivers....they have a through tang


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 3, 2021)

So I have a zillion Craftsman screwdrivers from when they were made somewhere in North America.  If I had to replace them I'd definitely use Wera or Wiha - they are a joy to use.  But I really have all the screwdrivers I'll ever need.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ve always liked Craftsman one of the things I look at is how it feels in the hand.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 3, 2021)

Those are still my favourite but I realize most people won’t pay for them. Replaceable tips, handles give lots of grip and the little nut for a wrench for extra torque. Lifetime warranty too. I keep a couple spare tips in the tool box if I break one and need to fix one. But they are spendy


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 3, 2021)

@Chicken lights how the heck do you replace the tip on a blade screw driver???


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> @Chicken lights how the heck do you replace the tip on a blade screw driver???


Place the broken tip in a vise. Use a hammer and punch to drive the handle off. Place the new tip in the handle. Drive the new tip home. Done easy peasy


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 3, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Place the broken tip in a vise. Use a hammer and punch to drive the handle off. Place the new tip in the handle. Drive the new tip home. Done easy peasy



You lost me with that  Drive the handle off???


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 3, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> You lost me with that  Drive the handle off???


You understand what a tang is on a knife? Same principle with a screwdriver 

all you’re doing is driving the handle off the tang of the screwdriver tip, to use knife language


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 3, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> You understand what a tang is on a knife? Same principle with a screwdriver
> 
> all you’re doing is driving the handle off the tang of the screwdriver tip, to use knife language



Nope, lost me LOL.  

Are you saying replace the whole shank and not just the tip?


I'll try a google search of the subject.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 3, 2021)

Same as Dabbler - I have so many screwdrivers, so many wrenches and so many sockets I am quite certain they last me a lifetime. Plus I have strange ability to get more on auctions with different lots.


----------



## Johnwa (Oct 4, 2021)

I have some old Craftsman slotted and some old Gray Robertsons.  The only one I regularly  have to replace is a #2 Phillips.  I’ll have to try a Wera.
I bought a 5 pack of Dewalt Robertson impact tips that have been great, but  of course wood screw manufacturers now seem to be going to torx heads.


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 4, 2021)

I am biased - so don’t take my word for it. Here is my collection of PB Swiss screwdrivers. Took over 20 years to get that many. Yes, they do fail, especially the smaller flat blade ones (example in top of picture) because the grip is so good and you can apply so much torque by hand (no wrenching flats on them).

They work exceptionally well with metric fasteners.






I have given up on Craftsman, MasterCraft, etc. I do own a bunch of them as well.

Son uses MacTool ones for work.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 4, 2021)

I’m not a huge fan of ratcheting screwdrivers but I keep a stubby and a full size on the truck with a 40 piece bit set. I really like the stubby for dash work. Nut drivers have me spoiled I couldn’t go back to not having them. Helping a friend change a motor last year and using a flat head screwdriver on hose clamps felt like being back in the Stone Age.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 4, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> I am biased - so don’t take my word for it. Here is my collection of PB Swiss screwdrivers. Took over 20 years to get that many. Yes, they do fail, especially the smaller flat blade ones (example in top of picture) because the grip is so good and you can apply so much torque by hand (no wrenching flats on them).
> 
> They work exceptionally well with metric fasteners.
> 
> ...


I’ve never heard of this brand. They’re high quality?


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 4, 2021)

@Chicken lights Many consider them the very best of breed.  I don't think you could go wrong, buying PB Swiss, Wera, or Wiha.  All my electronic and jeweler screwdrivers are Wiha.  I wouldn't buy anything less.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 4, 2021)

Wera makes a nice hex ratchet. I think buying that handle is what exposed me to Wera & started me on my path of piggybank violation. Be aware that there are similar looking ones that are torque wrenches, this is basically left/right ratchet & lock.

https://www.amazon.ca/Wera-Kraftform-Bitholding-Ratcheting-Screwdriver/dp/B004VMWZV0


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 4, 2021)

I grew up with PB Swiss, Wera, Hazet and Stahlwille tools. Hence my comment about being biased. I had not even heard of SnapOn, MacTools, Gray, Craftsman, MasterCraft, etc, until I was about 16 years old.

I think once you have experienced / been accustomed to a quality tool (whatever your favourite brand is) you just don’t want to go back to anything inferior. It just would not make any sense.


----------

